# Children see, Children do.



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJF50kwwRJE

Isn't this the truth.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

That video kinda took it out of context.

Usually MOST of that stuff if what we learn to NOT do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Actually i think its in perfect context. I agree KR


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

"People are born with traits, but the inner-self and thought process isn't formed until after birth. Where outside individuals and events shape it."

I can't for the life of me, remember who studied something like that.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

while that entire video clip was all staged for this purpose; it bespeaks of how our thoughts and ideals are formed... we "are" a product of our environment...
we learn from everyone around us.doesn't say much for us adults; does it.......


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, clearly it was staged like said above, but I like almost cried.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Well duh. Are we so stupid that we need PSAs to tell us that kids behave like the adults around them?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

No offense intended, Knight Ryder, but when did you appoint yourself the moral advisor of this forum?


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

WildForFish


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

trashion said:


> No offense intended, Knight Ryder, but when did you appoint yourself the moral advisor of this forum?




when did you become the post adivsor! hehe.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Kurtfr0 said:


> when did you become the post adivsor! hehe.


When did you become the adviser adviser.

And what is


WildForFish said:


> WFF


?

Did you mean to hit a "t"?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I think WFF means *W*ild *F*or *F*ish


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes I guess it does. I just looked back and his post was edited to the entire WildForFish text.


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

That pretty much sums it up, most kids end up being just like their parents if not worse.... Not that there is anything in our society for children to get a good example from at an early age. If the parents can't show a good example from the start the media swoops in and it's a tough battle my friends.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

wow.....whoever said it nearly brought tears....was dead right.

cheers!


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I still think its a load of noobie-ness.

I've seen people with abusive parents and they accept it and know its wrong, but they still enjoy life.

Smoking? This was the biggest 'dumb' thing, my dad smoked, my brothers smoke, my friends smoke, I do not and won't start.

I agree some kids grow up and are dumb enough to, but some of these are just pointed to "OMG IF YOUR PARENTS DO THAT, YOU WILL DO IT" And I don't agreeee with it!

but anyways I still think it was taken out of context. If kids are smart and are decent people, they will figure out whats wrong and right and develop there own Values!

And I think if the video was re-done instead of trying to 'shock' people it could of got the point across better.

Thats what I mean by out of context.


----------

